# Flying over America...



## Ken N Tx (Dec 4, 2014)

[video]https://www.youtube.com/embed/KcuDdPo0WZk[/video]


----------



## Pappy (Dec 4, 2014)

That was fun, Ken. What a beautiful country we live in.


----------



## oldman (Dec 4, 2014)

If you ever get to Disney World, they have a ride called Soarin'. You sit in a seat that is suspended onto a wire and there is a huge monitor in front of you. It seems as if tou are in this plane in your video and flying about. A few people got sick, but I don't know why, maybe a motion thing, but I had to do it 4 times. It.s that great.


----------



## Jackie22 (Dec 4, 2014)

Thanks for sharing, Ken, and yes our country is beautiful.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 5, 2014)

Very nice ride Ken, thank yoo!


----------



## JudyB (Dec 5, 2014)

Ken N Tx said:


> [video]https://www.youtube.com/embed/KcuDdPo0WZk[/video]


*
WOW that was AWESOME!!!  Thanks for sharing..*.


----------



## jujube (Dec 5, 2014)

We are addicted to the series "Arial America" which airs on the Smithsonian channel.   Each show covers one state and some shows concentrate on "small cities" or "great rivers", etc.  All the filming is done from drones, helicopters or planes, with great narration.  You'll see cities, wilderness, battle sites and there's a lot of history thrown in.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 5, 2014)

They did use observation balloons (hydrogen) during the Civil war.   They only went up a few thousand feet, but must have been "like being an astronaut" back then! Don't know if they ever sent up a photographer?

http://www.civilwar.org/education/history/civil-war-ballooning/civil-war-ballooning.html







View of the George Washington Parke Custis operating a Civil War balloon from its decks. (Wikimedia)


----------

